# Lionel 8040



## bigtrucker2007 (Feb 15, 2010)

I just got a 8040 with tender for 20 dollars. Was it a good purchase. can anyone tell me about it


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

bigtrucker2007 said:


> I just got a 8040 with tender for 20 dollars. Was it a good purchase. can anyone tell me about it


:ttiwwop:


All depends, did you get it all together or all in pieces?:laugh:

Does it run? 
Anything missing from the engine? (steps, lights,etc)
Rusty?
Chipped?

$20.00 sounds good.

Pictures tell a thousand words.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Page 117according to adobe reader.open the side bar to see the pages. 0f the supplemental 1-9 page 3-19 on the page. Lionel site Ac motor with a manual reverse made in 1971 the MPC era. Worth 30 in excellent condition but it is Rare.That's good.


----------

